# Did you name your farm?  I need help naming mine?



## dianneS (Sep 27, 2010)

My DH and I still haven't come up with a name for our 14 acre farmette.  This is all I've got to go on so far and can't come up with anything I like:

 We keep horses, chickens and goats. The house is victorian and built in 1881 by George Hoover, there is a plaque on the front of the house with his name on it. I'm also along the Conowago creek. I have lots of locust trees, walnut trees and white willow trees on my property. I have a big red barn and red outbuildings. I have a stream that runs through my pasture, but I don't know if it has a name.  The property is the former site of a mill that was originally named "Fairview Roller Mills".  The name of the road I live on is too ridiculous to name the farm after that, so I have to come up with something else, something cute and original.

How did you come up with the name for your farm?  I'd like to name my chicken coop too, perhaps something that matches the farm name, if I ever come up with one!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 27, 2010)

You can find a feature that you like and that creates a name that flows off the tongue and creates an attractive picture.  Like "White Willow Farm" or something similar.

I was pondering this a few years ago while walking the dog during an unusually warm December and spotted blooming violets and forsythia.  Blue Viola Farm became our name.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Sep 27, 2010)

We just named our 10 acre farm (it's Bramblestone Farm), because we always said how it was just all brambles and stone (we seriously have alot of big stone).  Anyway, it took us several months but I would just sit down and play with different combinations of features from the property until I hit one that seemed to fit.

You know like Willow Creek Farm, Hoover Hollow, etc.  It usually takes a while but your mind will eventually offer up something you'll like.


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 27, 2010)

It took a little while but we are N ewe N doe farm a play on words I thought was clever. Since we raise sheep and goats. I think Hoover Hollow then your chicken coop could be Hen house at Hoover Hollow.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 27, 2010)

How bout "Fairview Mills Farms" ???


----------

